# New To The Ruger Family!



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't know how I lucked out enough to get this and I wasn't even really looking for this caliber, but at the end of the day, it cost me about 10 or so old computer games that I'd never play again and $120 and he threw in a box of 50. The gun looks nearly brand new.

Ruger P90 .45ACP


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! That sounds like a good deal to me. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

I haven't even had a chance to shoot it yet because my grandmother is in the hospital, but I've been reading up on these guns and I'm pleased with what I've read so far. The ammo, on the other hand, seems to get pretty bad reviews by everyone except for the Glock guys. It seems a lot of other guns have feeding issues. There were also quite a few FTF complaints. Oh well, it was free, so I'll just plink with it and buy some Speer or something for SD.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

X6StringerX said:


> I haven't even had a chance to shoot it yet because my grandmother is in the hospital, but I've been reading up on these guns and I'm pleased with what I've read so far. The ammo, on the other hand, seems to get pretty bad reviews by everyone except for the Glock guys. It seems a lot of other guns have feeding issues. There were also quite a few FTF complaints. Oh well, it was free, so I'll just plink with it and buy some Speer or something for SD.


Huh?

You're probably reading about Blazer Aluminum Cased ammunition. Blazer Brass is an excellent range ammo, and it is my favorite. Here's a couple good threads about it, one of which I started:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15676

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16735&highlight=blazer+brass

-Jeff-

ETA: Sorry to hear about your grandmother. I hope all ends well.


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

I finally got a brief chance to shoot the gun today. I had 4 rounds of some other brand and it fed all rounds with no problems. This was my first time ever shooting a .45 and I was a little surprised at how easy the recoil was. Some time ago, I was debating whether I would be satisfied with .357SIG vs 9mm for all around use and I talked myself out of the .357SIG because of what I read about the recoil. I can honestly say that the fear is now gone. I could shoot this .45 all day. I'll get some more shooting time in this week. I live in a rural area, so I'm fortunate enough to be able to use my backyard as a shooting range.


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, here's an update. I haven't shot the pistol anymore, but I was presented with the opportunity to let it go for $350 today, so I went for it. I'm not sure what I'm going to be looking for next, but I have a few in mind. My list varies quite a bit, but I'm considering the following:

Glock 17/19 - 9mm
Sig P239 - .357SIG
Colt Defender - .45ACP
Colt 1911 - .45ACP
Beretta 92FS - 9mm

The Glocks and Sig have been on my "want" list for quite a while, but I've developed a new love. To be quite honest, I'm still leaning heavily toward the Glock 19 due to the reliability and price of ammo. However, a part of me is absolutely in love with the .45ACP. The Colt Defender is probably my 2nd choice, but it would be close between it and the Sig. I'm looking at staying under $750, so some of my choices would obviously be used.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds like you been bit with the pistol bug...heh

All those you haev listed are some pretty nice guns. That Sig might fool ya. It's a pretty powerful round and it is pretty expensive to feed it. Really nice gun though. I'm a 1911 junkie but I"ll try to bot sound too bias (Yeah!!...Get that one! :smt082). If you like Glocks the 19 is a really good one for all around use. They carry well and will do their part on the range. I'm not a big Beretta fan but you can't deny it's a good pistol. There's a lot of happy owners out there that can tell you how well it works. Hold them...Hold them all. You'll know the one you need next when it slides into your hands.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

X6StringerX said:


> Well, here's an update. I haven't shot the pistol anymore, but I was presented with the opportunity to let it go for $350 today, so I went for it. I'm not sure what I'm going to be looking for next, but I have a few in mind. My list varies quite a bit, but I'm considering the following:
> 
> Glock 17/19 - 9mm
> Sig P239 - .357SIG
> ...


Just my opinion, but I bet someday you will regret letting it go, unless you get another one. I have one that I wouldn't trade for any of the ones you listed above for my own use. The guns you listed are all good guns, but they are also more expensive. Good luck in your trading.


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Here's another update. The guy that wanted the Ruger still hasn't been able to come up with the money, so the gun is back in the nightstand for the time being. However, this hasn't deterred me from wanting to buy another gun. Yesterday, I ventured out to find answers to some of my questions and here is what I found. 

Beretta 92FS/M9 - These both felt like they were made the best. They had the smoothest slides by far. I can't even describe how much better they felt than all of the other guns I held. However, I'm not a fan of the exposed barrel. If the barrel was completely enclosed within the slide there would be NO question as to what my next purchase would be.

Sig P239 - Out of all of the guns I looked at, these ones "look" the nicest. However, I was totally unimpressed with the slide release. From what I understand, Sig offers an extension piece, but I'm not sure if it would snag on clothing easily. The factory slide release is a poor design in my opinion. I, along with 3 of the workers, could not get the slide to release on either of the P239s they had with one-handed operation. It could only be released if you pulled back on the slide with the other hand. This is a major functional flaw and if the extension presents a problem for concealed carry, I wouldn't even consider buying a P239. For the record, the other Sigs I looked at, which had double stack mags, didn't suffer from this problem.

Colt Defender and 1911 - These are both entirely out of the question. This was my first experience with these guns and I absolutely loathe the triggers. 

Glock 17/19 - They didn't have either of these in stock and nothing in the compact category for comparison, but they did have a 22 which served as a stand-in for the 17. My only complaint with Glock is the rail. I guess it's meant to be this way, because they always look the same on all of the Glocks I've looked at, but they all seem to curve upwards slightly. I know it's trivial, but it bugs me, lol. With that being said, I'm still leaning heavily toward the Glock 19... if I could only find a place around here that kept them in stock.


Of course, I'll probably change my mind 15 more times before I pull the trigger (pun intended). :anim_lol:


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

blazer is great, it fires cleaner than WWB and never had any failures..................................then again im a "glock guy" lol but i also love my little ruger lcp lol u have a very nice gun there, a friend of mine has one of those and it shoots great!!!! welcome to the family


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm trying to become a Glock guy, but just can't locate a local G19.

For every person that loves Glock, there is someone that hates them, but just about everyone agrees that they are reliable. At the end of the day, isn't that what we all want in a handgun? I can't recall ever hearing someone praise their fancy slide engravings for saving their life, but I'm sure there are more than a handful of people out there willing to praise Glock.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I am not a Glock fan but do respect their reputation. Can not get around how uncomfortable Glocks feel in my hand. 

I want more than just reliability out of a gun. I want the comfort and confidence knowing that I am a good shot and will hit my target along with the confidence of the reliabilty of the firearm.

Just my .02


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice! You'll like that P90. I've never known anyone to knock the Ruger P series pistols for anything. Not the ideal concealed carry pistol for me, but other than that they are ultimately reliable and can handle just about anything. It's a good start. I used to have a P89DC...not real sure why it left me...I wouldn't mind having it back now, but the my SIG and my Glocks aren't real lonely or looking for new friends. Good luck with that P90!


----------

